# [SOLVED] Dziwne artefakty - opera, mrxvt

## manwe_

Witam. Od kilku dni, mrxvt i opera zaczęły mieć dziwny problem z rysowaniem. Czasem blokowy kursor konsoli zostawia swój ślad dookoła litery [jakby się spod niej nie wymazał], to samo z podświetleniem opcji w menu O. Zmazanie znaku lub linii [ctrl+l] w mrxvt znika problem, a w O - przejechanie jeszcze raz kursorem po pozycji w menu. Nie mogę zrobić zrzutu z problemem, scrot tak jakby wymusza przerysowanie całego ekranu i artefakty nie są już widoczne. Ale chyba mniej/więcej wiadomo o co chodzi. Manadżer okien to compiz+emerald, dwa dni temu był update compiz-0.7.8-r1 -> compiz-0.7.8-r2, ale to nie to, sprawdziłem -r1 i dzieje się to samo. Poza tym, żadnych updateów z nimi związanymi. Configi tak samo nieruszane. Jakieś pomysły? Opera nie przeszkadza mi zbytnio, zdarza się to rzadko i do menu też nie zaglądam codziennie. Natomiast w mrxvt problem jest cholernie irytujący. 

```
     Tue Feb 17 10:18:40 2009 >>> sys-apps/hdparm-9.11 

     Tue Feb 17 10:26:56 2009 >>> sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-3.3.6 

     Tue Feb 17 10:27:03 2009 >>> sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.6-r1 

     Tue Feb 17 10:27:16 2009 >>> sys-libs/gpm-1.20.6 

     Tue Feb 17 10:28:17 2009 >>> dev-libs/libgamin-0.1.10-r2 

     Tue Feb 17 10:28:27 2009 >>> app-editors/nano-2.1.9 

     Tue Feb 17 10:29:00 2009 >>> app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.10 

     Tue Feb 17 10:29:34 2009 >>> dev-python/dbus-python-0.83.0-r1 

     Tue Feb 17 10:34:12 2009 >>> media-gfx/gimp-2.6.5 

     Tue Feb 17 10:38:07 2009 >>> dev-perl/glib-perl-1.201 

     Tue Feb 17 10:39:56 2009 >>> dev-perl/gtk2-perl-1.203 

     Tue Feb 17 10:40:02 2009 >>> dev-perl/libwww-perl-5.825 

     Tue Feb 17 10:58:46 2009 >>> sys-apps/openrc-0.4.3-r1 

     Tue Feb 17 12:37:03 2009 >>> app-office/openoffice-3.0.1 

     Tue Feb 17 23:38:11 2009 >>> media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc2_p28450 

     Tue Feb 17 23:41:14 2009 >>> media-libs/libsdl-1.2.13-r1 

     Wed Feb 18 14:04:22 2009 >>> net-proxy/tsocks-1.8_beta5-r4 

     Thu Feb 19 19:13:36 2009 >>> games-util/playonlinux-3.3.1 

     Fri Feb 20 17:04:00 2009 >>> media-libs/freetype-2.3.8 

     Fri Feb 20 17:04:15 2009 >>> media-libs/libpng-1.2.35 

     Fri Feb 20 17:04:45 2009 >>> sys-apps/sandbox-1.3.8 

     Fri Feb 20 17:05:05 2009 >>> media-libs/faad2-2.7 

     Fri Feb 20 17:05:35 2009 >>> app-shells/bash-completion-20081218-r1 

     Fri Feb 20 17:05:41 2009 >>> perl-core/Test-Harness-3.16 

     Fri Feb 20 17:06:00 2009 >>> media-libs/faac-1.28 

     Fri Feb 20 17:06:23 2009 >>> media-libs/fontconfig-2.6.0-r2 

     Fri Feb 20 17:06:58 2009 >>> x11-wm/compiz-0.7.8-r2 

     Fri Feb 20 17:07:20 2009 >>> app-editors/vim-core-7.2.108 

     Fri Feb 20 17:08:05 2009 >>> app-editors/vim-7.2.108 

     Fri Feb 20 17:09:09 2009 >>> media-sound/mpd-0.14.0_pre20081015 

     Fri Feb 20 17:10:13 2009 >>> media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20090201 

     Fri Feb 20 19:38:00 2009 >>> app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-2.1.4 

     Fri Feb 20 19:39:31 2009 >>> app-emulation/virtualbox-bin-2.1.4 

     Sat Feb 21 10:35:58 2009 >>> app-vim/gentoo-syntax-20090220 

     Sat Feb 21 10:36:02 2009 >>> app-shells/bash-completion-20081219
```

Last edited by manwe_ on Wed Feb 25, 2009 2:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ryba84

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-726710.html

Mam podobny problem. Niestety nie znalazłem odpowiedzi. Częściowym rozwiązaniem mojego problemu było przejście na kde, ale w firefoxie sporadycznie występuje ten efekt.

----------

## manwe_

Na KDE na pewno nie przejdę, najwyżej zacznę cofać wszystkie programy ostatnio zmieniane i może znajdę.

----------

## ryba84

Jak dojdziesz do jakichś wniosków to napisz. Ja nie mam siły downgrejdować paczek na moim lapku (pentium3 i 192 mb ram) po prostu to strasznie mozolnie idzie   :Very Happy: 

----------

## manwe_

Jaką masz grafikę, nv? Na nvnews wypłynął wątek i sporo ludzi zgłosiło taki problem: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=128758 . Zrobiłem downgrade do 177.82 - ten sam problem. Eh... coś gdzieś ktoś spieprzył i nikt nie potrafi tego zlokalizować.

----------

## ryba84

Niestety to nie grafika tak myślę. U mnie to dzieje się na lapku, w którym siedzi bardzo stara karta siliconmotion, więc to nie wina nvidii.

----------

## manwe_

OK, problem rozwiązany  :Smile:  Najpierw okazało się, że problem nie występuje pod xfwm4 zamiast compiza. No to spróbowałem indirect-rendering i pomogło.

----------

